# what rim tape to use?



## rc51kid (Jul 24, 2008)

What rim tape do you guys use for tube tires? In a pinch i have just used a strip of electrical tape. Good or bad idea? What is the best option?


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

Gorilla tape. 

Electrical tape will leak sealant. It's happened to me. Gorilla tape is damn near permanent. Just rip it into two strips lengthwise somewhere around 87" of total length including some overlap for a 29er rim and you've got both covered.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

stans yellow tape for tube or tubeless options
veloplugs for tube applications.


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

jellytronics said:


> Gorilla tape.


+1, but this being the WW forum the Stan's Yellow tape is lighter.


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

bloo said:


> +1, but this being the WW forum the Stan's Yellow tape is lighter.


:lol: you're absolutely right


----------



## vespagt200 (Oct 28, 2009)

*tubeless tape!*

Go for Stan's Yellow tape, never let me down.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for Stan's. I go once around and overlap ~5mm.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's what I use:
http://www.staples.com/Scotch-Heavy...4-x-60-yds.-Each/product_130740?cmArea=SEARCH


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I would love to see some actual tests as to which tape sticks to an anodized aluminum surface the best.

A few years ago so many recommended pipe tape, which sucks.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

None will do what I would consider a good job. This is why Stan's recommends scratching the surface of the rim with ScotchBrite before applying the rim tape.

Stans is still the way to go.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

If I go unconventional with tape, does anyone know if I need 1 inch or 3/4 inch for ZTR Arch rims? I know the 25mm Stans sells can be used with these and that tape is just under one inch wide.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Arch-29-32-Hole-Black-P179C21.aspx

Notubes.com says it uses the 25.


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Rox Superlite was three times lighter than Stan's tape - 1.5gr per wheel. Though don't see this tape n stores.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Stan's yellow tape for everything. Got a big-ass roll of it some time ago. Light, easy to install and remove and works seemingly just fine.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Since you said for Tubes I say ROX Ultralight rim strips. A pair weight under 3g for 26" wheels and 3g for 29" wheels. This IS WW right?


----------

